# i want any thing about drag forces



## m.eltaweel (23 أبريل 2006)

i want any thing about drag forces and their effect on airfoils

wgazakom allah 7'aira:67:


----------



## almutaz (23 أبريل 2006)

*check this*

,Dear

There are hundreds of links i can give you just tell me on what level do you want the info

I hope you find below usefull

http://www.dcmt.cranfield.ac.uk/aeroxtra/olaelift.ppt#375,37,Conical Vortex Lift (Cont.)
http://www.auf.asn.au/groundschool/umodule4.html

http://www.auf.asn.au/groundschool/index.html#drag

http://www.allstar.fiu.edu/AERO/flight31.htm

http://www.furball.warbirdsiii.com/krod/basic-control-surfaces.html

http://www.zenithair.com/kit-data/ht-87-8.html


----------



## almutaz (23 أبريل 2006)

*check this*

,Dear

There are hundreds of links i can give you just tell me on what level do you want the info

I hope you find below usefull

http://www.dcmt.cranfield.ac.uk/aeroxtra/olaelift.ppt#375,37,Conical Vortex Lift (Cont.)
http://www.auf.asn.au/groundschool/umodule4.html

http://www.auf.asn.au/groundschool/index.html#drag

http://www.allstar.fiu.edu/AERO/flight31.htm

http://www.furball.warbirdsiii.com/krod/basic-control-surfaces.html

http://www.zenithair.com/kit-data/ht-87-8.html


----------



## almutaz (23 أبريل 2006)

*check this*

,Dear

There are hundreds of links i can give you just tell me on what level do you want the info

I hope you find below usefull

http://www.dcmt.cranfield.ac.uk/aeroxtra/olaelift.ppt#375,37,Conical Vortex Lift (Cont.)

http://www.furball.warbirdsiii.com/krod/basic-control-surfaces.html

http://www.zenithair.com/kit-data/ht-87-8.html


----------



## م/ مصطفي (27 أبريل 2006)

السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته 

تاكد اخي/m.eltaweel ..انك مش بتطلب طلب صغير ابدااا ..بس احب اقولك ان Drag بتنقسم الي تلت انواع ..
1-Frictional drag
2-Indused drag
3-Total drag
 و لايجاد الdrag الكلي علي Airfoil نقم بجمع التلت انواع السابقين 
و الحقيقه انا باخد كورس الترم دا علي كيفيه حساب اول نوع فقط ..و له كذا طريقه تختلف علي حسب نوع الAirfoil و نوع الflow عليه ..اذا كان laminer او turbulent او transition 
و كل نوع من انواع الflow له طريقه معينه لحساب الdrag الذي يوثر به علي ال Airfoil .

و يختلف الdrag ايضا علي اختلاف نوع الAirfoil حيث انه يوجد انواع منه ..مثل( thin wing -delta wing - eliptic wing - infinet wing - ....) فكل نوع له طريقه في حساب المعوقه عليه .

اخيرا ..شكر لك لخي/almutaz علي هذه اللينكات و الكتب المفيده ...ارجو انها تكون افادتك اخي/m.eltaweel 
السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته


----------



## م/ مصطفي (29 أبريل 2006)

السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته 

.. . .اسف جداااا ..يوجد خطا في رسالتي السابقه ..
 انواع ال Drag Force و هم ..


1- (Skin Frictional drag ....( due to integration of all shearing stress
2- ( Pressure Drag ....( due tointegration of all shearing stress
3-( Indused drag ....( due to 3-D effect 
4-(" Wave Drag ....( due to High speed flow "Shock Wave 


-النوع الاول و الثاني يتم دمجهم معا تحت اسم Profile Drag . 

. انا لسه واخد انواع Drag اليوم في محاضره Aerodynamic ..فقلت ادخل اصلح خطي السابق .

و السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته


----------



## ع الغزالي (2 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم
انا قرئت الرد علي السوال الذي بعث بيه احد الاخوة و وجدت فيه الكثير من الفائدة نشكر الاخ الذي طرح السوال و الاخوة الذين اجابوا علي السوال والسلام عليكم


----------

